# Susanne Eman



## grassone (Dec 20, 2016)

Does anyone know if susanne eman is still alive? I no longer heard of she....


----------



## kentwildt (Dec 27, 2016)

She disappeared completely. Strange..


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 27, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWxdW9jlHqM[/ame]


----------



## Blackspots (Jan 1, 2017)

She probably died. Though, I can't find anything on that, if she did.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Jan 4, 2017)

I miss her, too!


----------



## fatterthanfat (Jan 4, 2017)

I think she and her new boyfriend are just trying to keep her out of the spotlight. That's what I heard, anyway.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 4, 2017)

Since we haven't heard that she died, I assume she's taken a break from social media. I hope she's doing well.


----------



## luvhips (Jan 7, 2017)

Sent her a note about a month ago and got a response.


----------



## Blackspots (Jan 8, 2017)

Well, what did she say?


----------



## kentwildt (Jan 12, 2017)

the question is did she loose or did she gain


----------



## Leem (Jan 12, 2017)

I had no idea who she was but all I had to do was google her. She apparently has a Twitter and you can follow her. She is engaged again and gaining.


----------



## Blackspots (Jan 12, 2017)

Leem, she hasn't posting anything to her Twitter since 2015 and we all know she's engaged and still gaining.

What we're wondering is what happened to her after that. Luvhips apparently knows what's going on and probably has an answer.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 13, 2017)

And I imagine that if luvhips is good enough friends with her to get a reply from her when she isn't active on social media anymore then he is a good enough friend not to go around telling details of her life that she clearly doesn't want made public to random strangers on the internet.  

Grassone asked if she was alive/okay. Luvhips answered that question. There isn't anything more that needs to be said. People have lives outside of being wank material for strangers and you need to respect that.


----------



## Chuggernut (Apr 22, 2021)

She was on Feabie, then disappeared, then reappeared.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 22, 2021)

Google searched her name. A UK site has article february 2021 she is with her boyfriend and 2 sons.


----------



## Chuggernut (Apr 22, 2021)

Orchid said:


> Google searched her name. A UK site has article february 2021 she is with her boyfriend and 2 sons.


Link?


----------



## Orchid (Apr 23, 2021)

Article february 5 2021








Susanne Eman Fattest Woman in the World - B Juice Entertainment


This world of ours is full of extra ordinary people. Some people are born extra ordinary while others strive through many trials to reach this level. But the goal is…




bjuice.co.uk


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 24, 2021)

^HmhMMmm....I dunno. Something a bit sketch about that website, doesn't seem legit.

Are you a native-English speaker? Something's off with the syntax and layout, like they built a site or page around a bunch of SEO terms.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 25, 2021)

Did a short search in british newspapers but did not find her there. Maybe she wants privacy. I do not have FB. most folks can be found there. First time visit that site so no do not know just speedily read.
Visit New York in 1981. Yes speak english and 7 more languages so perhaps did not see it.


----------



## Inneedofhelp (May 2, 2021)

Lurker for a while here, I think I can help. She’s on Feabie under AngellicCuddles. I normally wouldn’t give this kind of thing out, but she’s still gaining and could use more donations.


----------



## liveourdream (May 11, 2022)

She is still alive


----------



## Chuggernut (Nov 27, 2022)

She reappeared again on Feabie, now under the name CelestialSusanne


----------

